# Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe not looking well after birth



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

Our doe wambam only ate half her grain this morning, and shes just quiet and looking depressed. What should we do? She gave birth on Wednesday, also she didnt give much milk today compared to yesterday.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe not looking well after bir*

I have a few does that do not eat well for several days. I don't know why. 
Has she had plenty to drink? I give my goats lots of Molasses water, it will help to increase the milk. I give it to the does until they do not want it anymore.

Have you taken her temp? Make sure she does not have a temp. Did she have a normal delivery?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe not looking well after bir*

temp?
did she pass placenta?
did you assist with kidding?
are her kids on her?
Is her udder hot?
Is she pooping / peeing?


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe not looking well after bir*

Moms taking her temp right now, we're about 99% sure she passed all of the placenta, she passed 2 big hunks. Her baby is being bottle-raised, her udder isnt hot. I havent seen her pee today but I did last night, I havent been out there much today. We did have to pull the kid, with her being a FF he was just such a tight squeeze that she kept pushing and he wasnt moving with only his front feeet and the tip of his nose out trying to breathe, so we pulled. 
I did see her go and drink some water after she ate this morning, but she only ate half her grain and she wont eat hay.


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe not looking well after bir*

temp was 102, she is a bit weak too. Mom just gave her a calcium drench, so i hope we didnt do wrong there. The calcium drench is all we have I think, I know we dont have BoSe. She also got some molasses mix. We dont have any vit B/thiamine shots, that went bad last week.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe not looking well after bir*

so after she passed to 2 big parts was there anything still hanging out of her?
Did you go in to assist her or just pull lightly outside?
did she tear at all?
was she acting fine since Wed and just now acting off?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe not looking well after bir*

some calcium drench is good. 
how often is she being milked?


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe not looking well after bir*

Im milking her 2x a day but i had planned on going to 3x a day today, to get her milk up. We didnt go in, just pulled on the front legs fron the outside. I dont think she tore, at least not enough to see. Shes really puffy and swollen though. Last night she ate all of her food but hardly no hay, she was mostly fine other than that. Just walking around crying for her baby.

The last part of stuff that she passed had been hanging out for about 12 hours, then it dropped and no more stuff since.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe not looking well after bir*

I would also give her the Molasses water, it has the sugar she needs. Do you have Nutra Drench?

Are you sure there is not another one in there?

I would give her a B Comples vitamin shot if you have that.


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe not looking well after bir*

We gave her some molassess mix drench, we dont have much left. The vitamin B complex stuff went bad, so we dont have any. Theres no way she has another one in there, she hardly didnt even have a bulge right before she gave birth


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe not looking well after bir*

Also I dont think we have any nutridrench. We do have Redcell


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe not looking well after bir*

Nutra Drench and Red Cell are not the same I would not sugest Red Cell unless she is anemic.


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe not looking well after bir*

Ok. No we dont have any nutridrench, it was so expensive compared and someone told us that redcell was a good vitamin-filled thing. We give it occasionally like I think we gave some about a month before they gave birth... She is still wanting some greens, when we moved her to an extra pen she wanted to stop and eat grass. She did get her CD&T on time too.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe not looking well after bir*

well red cell does have vitamins but it has a high level of Iron and is high in selenium so not really a sub for the nutra drench. If you do the Red Cell it is 6cc per 100# and doing it once should be fine But I dont think I would do daily.


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe not looking well after bir*

Ok, anything else we can do? We gave her a pat of alfalfa hay, shes kindof nosing through it.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe not looking well after bir*

I am no expert... But could it be possible she is depressed for not having her kid with her?
Maybe moving the kid in the next pen so the can see each other might help.
I have heard of goats going off grain and not eating when they are "depressed".
Did you make sure to pull with contractions?...if not she may be sore from that.

I agree some molasses water would help. Doesn't need to be a drench.
Just some molasses that you would use for cooking( we get pure molasses from the co-op by the gallon) in her water, that is what I do.I also pick out some of my best hay bales that are alfalfa or alfalfa/timothy mix and feed them that pre and post-kidding.
Quality hay would be good for her at this time. I try to get them the best of the best and spoil them.
Treats such as apples in moderation could help as well, it has natural sugars.


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe not looking well after bir*

i put some molasses mix in her water, we make a mix thats part karo syrup, corn syrup, and molasses ans they love it. I wondered if that was the issue too, but its going to be fairly cold the next few nights so the baby is in the house. We always keep them in the house for the first week. We did mostly pull with contractions but it was so hard that we couldnt time it right. He was almost too big.


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe not looking well after bir*

I am a newbie, but one of my does lost her baby a few weeks back, and she mourned terribly, and was not eating well for a few days. I wonder if it is because you took her baby away?


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe not looking well after bir*

I dont know... If that is We always take them away, and he cant go back out there. Its going to be too cold and we cant put a light out there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe not looking well after bir*

Can you put out a heat lamp for her baby and leave the kid out with her? I would go out every 2 hours or so ...to teach and ensure the kid is nursing....if the kid needs supplement feeding then... do so... but allow the kid to nurse whatever it can from momma .....to get her started and stimulated.... Bumping ..massaging her udder helps....if you milk her at all ...feed it to the baby.....

Some FFers.... need to be stimulated... by their baby to drop milk and to have a reason to live....... A low dose of Oxytocin... can be used.. to help her drop her milk...ask a vet about and get some if you can.....I use 1cc for my boers.....
if the baby is nursing... that helps her a lot as well.... in a lot of ways...
Make sure... she drinks plenty of water ect.. Give her some Alfalfa or oat hay....I find ...when my Doe's are down ...they prefer oat hay over Alfalfa....

I'd give Probiotic, baking soda, Fortified vit B complex

It is good you treated her for milk fever....

If you can ....also get Banamine(RX)..I would get some and give it to her for pain and swelling... it will also stimulate appetite... you can use hemorrhoid ointment for swelling as well.... I use both...

If you have a place... to where she can graze the grasses ect ....I would let her....some does... like to get out and not be confined in a stall all the time....you may find... that she will eat well out there......

If you went in ... to assist delivery... did you put a Bolus in her uterus after the afterbirth came out or put antibiotics up there?

Does she have a bad odor coming from her vulva?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe not looking well after bir*

Do you have a garage that you can put a heat lamp in...to allow momma and baby to be together?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe not looking well after bir*

Sometimes my does dont seem to eat much the first few days after delivery. Alfalfa is great!! Glad she's nosing though that. :thumb: If you have any nice grass hay see if she'll eat some of that too.
Could she be depressed cause her kid isnt with her? You might put him with her at least during the day.


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe not looking well after bir*

No we dont have a garage. We dont have a heat lamp at all, which is why they always come into the house. Plus he is going to be a kids pet, so we had hoped to bottle-raise him like usual so he'd be friendly. We didnt go in, so that wasnt an issue. Shes been giving plenty of milk, she gave 5 1/2 cups yesterday, and 2 this morning (which is why I said she didnt give as much milk, but we think that might just because she didnt eat much hay last night, I thought she had but mom said she hadnt). We also were concerned because shes in a pen with another doe and the 2 kids, we just dont know what would happen if we put the new baby out there. We dont have a spare pen, our other doe Zena is taking up it until she gets sold. But shes in the regular pen, because we dont have a barn or kidding stalls, she just gave birth in a dry clean shelter that we had prepared.

Im not sure if we have a probiotic, I know we dont have any B complex, that went bad. Also we cant get and of the Rx stuff.... Should we treat even if there are no symptoms?


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe not looking well after bir*

Also I have been massaging her udder after I milk, just to stimulate things and get her used to me touching it. At the moment shes laying down chewing her cud, but looking very alert. Also checked her eye color and she looks good. 
Also no smells from anywhere either


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe not looking well after bir*

I take it ...the funds are limited...and that is why ...you are unable to get these things.... that is understandable.... :hug:

Can you make a sweater for the baby?

If there is enough room.. to create a small pen for her and her baby? There are things ...that you can use around... for make shift walls...pallets...hog panels or boards.... to where the kid can''t get through..... can be used....

No.... don't start antibiotics.... unless she is ill or has a bad odor from back there..... :hug:


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe not looking well after bir*

I dont know.... Ill have to ask mom. I know that she reaaallly wants to bottle-raise it. She believes that this is the best way. I doubt we can make an extra pen.. I might be able to put Zena into the buck's pen, shes nasty enough and the last time after a small fight her son left her alone. We used to keep plenty of supplies for this kind of thing but we havent been able to keep it up the past few months 

Im trying to think of wall material but all of it is already in use in baby-proofing the pens for the 2 6week-olds. We have mostly dog panels, and one stretch of no-climb horse fence. Whatever I use will have to be high, wambam is a good jumper. But I just cant think of nothing... I doubt mom will go for it though.

PS.. I just checked on her, and shes looking much perkier than this morning, currently sunning herself like all of the others


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe not looking well after bir*

Glad that she is looking better.

I think that the kid is not with the mom because they want to bottle raise it not because they are worried about the cold. They pulled the kid purposfully. Right?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe not looking well after bir*

I am 100% agreeing with the others on the baby. I have seen mothers have hard labor and the sec. they see that baby something just snaps and you can see the life come back to them, I have also seen no so hard births and the baby dies and they just turn their head and give up and die. 
I have a doe, she has a tumor or somthing in her bag, she will only give a very small amount in one half, last year, I was new to goats and by the time I seen what was going on they would not nurse from the bottle and got sick and died. This year I knew what was going on with the doe so I got tape and put on her teats and the baby can only get milk from me. The tape I got was teat tape, but its like a medical tape and lets the skin breath. Maybe you could try something like that. Or you could try putting the tape on, and let the kid go out when it is warm and see if that is what she needs.


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe not looking well after bir*

Yes we always pull the kids and raise them in the house. They dont hardly even get to see it before we take them away to be bottle-raised. We just prefer it so that we can keep the best eye on them in case they get sick and to make them friendly. We do take them out during the day when theyr a couple days old for exercise, but its not warming up today like the weather said (course they dont know either). At least it wasnt the last time I was out this morning. 
Mom just went over to our dairy friends place to get some stuff, I dont know what all shes getting. We are having coccidia issues with the 6week-olds, at least thats what we think it is. She took a fecal over there to find out. Thats another reason Im reluctant to put the baby out there, all of the pens are contaminated.


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe not looking well after bir*

Just saw her pee and everything, so thats fine. The swelling is waay down! Now shes just walking the fence line trying to eat the stuff on the toher side, she muct not be feeling too bad. Though I put her grain and stuff in a bucket so she could eat it if she chose and shes not touching it. She normally licks the bucket clean, lol.


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe not looking well after bir*

Well shes oing mostly better today, still not wanting much hay or alfalfa but she does want her grain and greens. Shes been much perkier and her normal self. The swelling is down a lil bit more. Thanks so much for all of yalls help!! Shes one of our most favorite girls. :hi5:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe not looking well after bir*

So glad she is doing better!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe not looking well after bir*

Glad she is better ...that is good to hear..... :thumb: :hi5:


----------

